

Could you survive without money? Meet the guy who does - gasull
http://men.style.com/details/features/landing?id=content_9817&

======
towndrunk
When I was a kid we called these types bums.

~~~
gasull
He calls himself a bum:
[https://sites.google.com/site/livingwithoutmoney/Home/1--
why...](https://sites.google.com/site/livingwithoutmoney/Home/1--why-do-you-
live-without-money)

